# Mobile Satellite TV



## Shadow (Jun 8, 2009)

Went to our Dish store today. Was going to pick up a dish and tripod for our travels. Salesman showed us a VuQube self contained satellite. Does anyone use one? The size and easy setup seems pretty attractive. Price is a concern, but could be over looked for convenience.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jun 9, 2009)

Re: Mobile Satellite TV

Butch, you can buy a whole bunch of these (in parts)  for what that thing costs ($600 last I heard.)

It is easier, though you still have to find a 'hole' through trees etc. 

It does have a smaller dish inside, so the signal will be smaller and thus more susceptible to interruptions (like rain.)


----------



## brodavid (Jun 9, 2009)

Re: Mobile Satellite TV

great idea Tex


----------



## C Nash (Jun 9, 2009)

Re: Mobile Satellite TV

Butch, dish or direct will give you the dish and if you are a first time subscriber you might get them to throw in a tripod,  If you use the tripod you can drill a hole in each leg and use tent stakes to keep it from blowing over.  The one Tex posted works fine and I have seen several using them.  The small VuQube self contained satellite might be easier to set up and store but I agree with Tex on the signal.


----------



## Shadow (Jun 10, 2009)

Re: Mobile Satellite TV

Thanks Paul and Chelse, never gave the signal part a thought.  That price is what we were quoted.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Jun 10, 2009)

Re: Mobile Satellite TV

We actually bought a VuQube in California from Camping World. Took it home and it worked great! Got a signal in less than five minutes. Problem is it didn't work with my dual receiver!   So I had to take it back.   But with our meter we usually get a signal within 10-15 minutes most times. The only place we ever had a very hard time getting a signal was at Sam Houston Jones State Park in Lake Charles, LA . So many tall trees, so little open spots. We only got Sat 119 but at least we had something to watch.


----------



## jetboat (Jun 11, 2009)

RE: Mobile Satellite TV

dishes can be bought from craigs list cheep.we have used our home unit (direct tv) for years now.i would not spend that ginda money on something that i'am already paying for.


----------



## Shadow (Jun 12, 2009)

RE: Mobile Satellite TV

We came to the same conclusion. Picking up the tripod and dish Monday. Shirley's just worried it will end up in the lake if I have trouble with it    :laugh:


----------



## brodavid (Jun 12, 2009)

Re: Mobile Satellite TV

Butch and Shirley, I wonder if it is water proof ?


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2009)

RE: Mobile Satellite TV

hey butch u sound like me ,, my wife ONCE told me i need to take up golf ,, and i told her ,, it would be cheaper if i bought a bag of boomer rangs ,, ,, that way i wouldn't have to go find my 100 dollar club ,, everytime i threw it ,, due to missing the ball and such ,, it would come back ,, and all would be well ,,  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## elkhartjim (Jun 12, 2009)

Re: Mobile Satellite TV

Just from experience Butch...the dang thang has gotta be plumb.  And what I mean is, the "pipe" the dish attaches to has to be plumb.

Hey, you should've followed us north.  We're in Iowa headed to the Dakotas and eventually Yellowstone.  We don't have the ac on and will be looking for covers by morning.  Saw it was near 100 in some parts of our great state today.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jun 13, 2009)

Re: Mobile Satellite TV

You and your sidekick be careful, Jim.  :clown:


----------



## DL Rupper (Jun 13, 2009)

Re: Mobile Satellite TV

Hey Butch, keep us posted on how hard it was to set up and find the satellites the first time in a RV park.  We just got Direct TV for the Condo and were planning on taking the receiver with us and using it this Fall.

Question for you wonderful knowledgeable satellite geeks on the forum ( hope the flattery will get many responses).  The Condo came with an old single cone/horn dual feed dish.  The Direct TV installer replaced the old dish with a new 3 cone/horn 3 feed multiple satellite dish.  My question is:  I still have the old dish and need to know if it will work on the road to pick up most of the 200 channels I get with my Direct TV subscription.  I know I won't get the local channels.  

If the dish is adequate all I'll need is a tripod.  I forgot to have the installer leave the new tripod he brought with him, as he used the hard cement installed pole the old dish was installed on.


----------



## Shadow (Jun 13, 2009)

Re: Mobile Satellite TV

Hey DL, dish guy called last night that he was in Matagorda. So we met him at the trailer and in about 20 minutes he had me set up the tripod and dish. Really did not think it would be that easy for a novice. Like Jim said if the tripod is not level all the other settings will be off. So now sitting in trailer with the laptop dish and A/C. Think it got to 98 here yesterday. Going to stay here till Mon. or Tues. Then home for a couple of days. Load up and head somewhere. Think it's to late to catch up with Jim. But right not 50 degrees sounds good.


----------



## Darlin (Jun 13, 2009)

Re: Mobile Satellite TV

We have used Direct  for years in the house.  We got a second dish on craigs list for free. So all we have to do is unscrew the reciever box & take from house to coach.  

What ever you get in house that is what you will recieve in the rv. 

Our "OLD reciever started having problems.  So Honey called Direct & chewed on some guys ear till he finally sent us a new reciever at no cost.  All we had to do was take the card out of the OLD reciever & send it back.  They even provided the return envelope.

Darlin


----------



## elkhartjim (Jun 13, 2009)

Re: Mobile Satellite TV

Well Butch...we traveled late last night and ended up staying in a Wally World and it only cost me $33 this morning on stuff.  It was 62 inside the mh this morning...oh praise God.  Slept under sheet, blanket and guilt.  We've got a little time so decided to head east to Minnesota just in case I ever decide to do one of those colored in maps like so many of my more traveled friends have done.  We're in Pipestone, MN and sat out by the pool but it was too cool to stay long.  Now for the bad news, about the time we get adjusted to this will be back in goood ole Texas and the sweltering heat.


----------



## elkhartjim (Jun 15, 2009)

Re: Mobile Satellite TV

O' Shadow...you shoud've followed us.  We're in the Mt Rushmore area of S Dakota and took the dog for a walk about 5, had to go back to the mh and get a long sleeve flannel shirt.  Its suppose to get in the low 50's tonight.  Oh my it feels soooo good.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2009)

Re: Mobile Satellite TV

Jim if that were me ,, i would have every piece of clothes on that i owned  :laugh:  :approve:  :disapprove:


----------



## elkhartjim (Jun 16, 2009)

Re: Mobile Satellite TV

Rod, you wouldn't make it.  I left some windows open last night and at five this morning I got up because I was cold.  It was 52 inside and 48 outside.  "global warming"


----------



## Shadow (Jun 16, 2009)

Re: Mobile Satellite TV

Rub it in Jim...     Flannel would catch on fire here.


----------



## ALIVIAH (Jul 18, 2009)

Re: Mobile Satellite TV

Hey ya'll, I spent two weeks in south Texas in June and it was great, I come back to Maine and we've had 3 days of sunshine since, every other day it has rained and it's coooooold.  hence my decision to become a full timer and leave this area for warmer, sunnier weather.........................


----------

